# Swedish: vänstervåg



## laozy

What is  vänstervåg and vänstersväng  menas in english  I couldn't find it


----------



## Södertjej

But you can no doubt find vänster, våg and sväng separately.

Please provide full sentence and context so that we know what we're talking about.


----------



## laozy

Det står.
 Det har under de senaste åren svept en vänstersvåg


----------



## Södertjej

Well, we still have no context but as I suggested, you can look up vänster and våg separately as I have now at http://www.norstedtsord.se/oversattning/engelska/, which is one of the recommended online dictionaries on the Resources thread of this forum.

The meaning of those two words together should make sense in your text, whether it's about politics or some other thing, I can't tell without further context.


----------



## laozy

It's about politics.


----------



## Södertjej

There you are, then.


----------



## laozy

Ok thank you so much


----------



## solregn

laozy said:


> Det står.
> Det har under de senaste åren svept en vänstersvåg


 
vänstervåg (_attention! sans 's'_) = "left wing wave"
vänstersväng = left turn (with a car for example)

The first one is used mainly (only?) as a political metaphor (as you have noticed) together with the verb svepa (=sweep), the second one is not one used very often when referring to politics.

A synonym to the first use is vänstervind = "left wing wind"


----------



## jonquiliser

'Vänstervåg' is pretty much only used to mean one thing, as solregn says.


----------

